# iPod : Comment imposer un ordre de tri des artistes (ou album, ...)



## BulgroZ (27 Janvier 2003)

J'aimerai faire apparaitre certains artistes en tête de liste, en les préfixant d'un caractère scpécifique (et discret). 
 Mais tous ceux que j'ai pu utiliser ont pour effet : 
  - soit de mettre l'artiste en fin de liste (?, ?, ?, ?, ?) 
  - soit de ne pas changer l'ordre dans la liste (espace, -, _, °, ~, `) 

 La seule solution que j'ai trouvé est de préfixer avec un chiffre, mais ce n'est pas vraiment discret.... 

 Si quelqu'un a trouvé un caractère qui marche... 

 PS : sous iTunes, TOUS les caractères cités mettent l'artiste en tête de liste; c'est en passant sous iPod que cela se gate...


----------



## BulgroZ (27 Janvier 2003)

Deux caractères fonctionnent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 :
.         (Le brave "point à la ligne") : discret et simple à taper
.:.      élégant, mais beaucoup plus encombrant ! (en fait, il s'agit des trois caractères point/ deux points / point)

Trouvés sur http://ipodlounge.com/tips.asp, avec quelques autres suggestions qui elles, ne marchent pas.

Pour compléter ma liste ci-dessus, le # est également un caractère ignoré pour le tri.


----------

